# eilt bitte: Sanftanlauf beim einsichern defekt



## maxi (26 März 2008)

Hallo,


ich habe einen Sitor 55KW Sanftanlauf der über Trenner und Biemetal an einer 100A Sicherung hängt.
Beim Hochlaufen des Motors sind die Sicherungen geflogen, da vernuten wir das lag am Spannungsfall.

Beim einsichern der NH00 kahm ein aus dem ausgeschlatten Sanftanlauf (Hatte mich vorher selbst davon vergewissert das er ausgeschalten war) ein ordentlicher Blitz und Rauch.

Bin grad super genervt von den Mist und frag mich woran es lag.
Der Sanftanlauf war nicht eingeschaltet beim einsichern und der Motor udn die Leitungen sind in Ordnung. (Sackelzement)

Bevor ich eine neuen Sanftanlauf einbaue möchte möchte ich heruasfinden woran es lag. Nicht das wir einen weiteren defekt machen.

Kann mir jemand Ratschlag geben?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (26 März 2008)

maxi schrieb:


> Beim einsichern der NH00 kahm ein aus dem ausgeschlatten Sanftanlauf (Hatte mich vorher selbst davon vergewissert das er ausgeschalten war) ein ordentlicher Blitz und Rauch.
> 
> 
> Kann mir jemand Ratschlag geben?


 
Wenn aus dem Ding ein Blitz kam und alles andere in Ordnung ist KANN es ja nur an diesem Teil liegen...... da ist wohl beim ersten Sicherungsfall schon die erste Elektronik zerschossen worden und war von Anfang an defekt.... Nur Mut.. Neues Teil, neues Glück....


----------



## maxi (26 März 2008)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Wenn aus dem Ding ein Blitz kam und alles andere in Ordnung ist KANN es ja nur an diesem Teil liegen...... da ist wohl beim ersten Sicherungsfall schon die erste Elektronik zerschossen worden und war von Anfang an defekt.... Nur Mut.. Neues Teil, neues Glück....


 
Danke dir,


ich trau mich ned so recht einen neuen einbauen.
Da die lange zuleitung zum Motor zu klein ist und wir schon glauben das der Spannungsverlust beim Motor zu gross ist. eien neue Zuleitung können wir auf die Schnelle nicht einbauen.

Bestimmt *neues Teil, noch mehr fusch*

Aber danke dir


----------



## gravieren (26 März 2008)

:?: Hi Maxi



> ich habe einen Sitor 55KW Sanftanlauf der über Trenner und Biemetal an einer 100A Sicherung hängt.


Du meist sicher 160 Ampere SITOR  



> Beim Hochlaufen des Motors sind die Sicherungen geflogen, da vernuten wir das lag am Spannungsfall.


Verstehe ich nicht.
Wieso soll dieser defekt gehen bei zu grosem Spannungsabfall :?: 


Ich hätte vermutet, dass der Sanftstarter noch "hochgelaufen" war.
Beim einlegen der Sicherung war das ein sogenanter "Direktstart".

Jedoch hat Maxi das ausgeschlossen.


P.S:
Wir verwenden 2 Dutzend an Sanftstartern.  (Glühofenbereich)
Noch nie gab es einen solchen Ausfall.


----------



## funkdoc (26 März 2008)

soll das jetzt heissen das auf einmal die motorzuleitung zu klein wäre...
das läuft ja schätz ich schon ne ganze weile so.

sanftstarter raus neuen rein und fertig...

der alte hatte netzseitig halt nen kurzschluss... kann passieren

halbleiter bauelemente halen ja auch nicht ewig, schon gar nicht bei solchen lasten...

grüsse


----------



## gravieren (26 März 2008)

> halbleiter bauelemente halen ja auch nicht ewig, schon gar nicht bei solchen lasten...


Kann mal Pasieren, dehalb ist ein Halbleiterschutz vorhanden. (SITOR-Halbleiter-Sicherungen9


----------



## Lipperlandstern (26 März 2008)

maxi schrieb:


> Der Sanftanlauf war nicht eingeschaltet beim einsichern und der Motor udn die Leitungen sind in Ordnung. (Sackelzement)


 


> Da die lange zuleitung zum Motor zu klein ist und wir schon glauben das der Spannungsverlust beim Motor zu gross ist. eien neue Zuleitung können wir auf die Schnelle nicht einbauen.


 

Also ist die Leitung nicht in Ordnung....... sollte aber nix ausmachen denke ich.... werden halt nur etwas warm  


Neues Ding rein und schauen.... was kann passieren ?

a) Ding läuft : Alles richtig gemacht
b) Teil raucht auf : Lag es halt doch an Leitung

Nur Mut... So einem Experten wie Dir wird schon keiner ans Bein pissen....


----------

